# Wichita Falls



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Whats up?


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Sorry I did not get the placements.

Congrats to my training partner Ed Krueger for Jamming the Qualifying with his bitch Dee. She sat on the couch all winter here in SD, maybe he should let her do that more often. :lol:


----------



## oakwood (Mar 29, 2005)

That is pretty cool Buzz! Five days of water training for this season and she jams the qual. Thats impresive!


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Just have to brag a little. Our young guy, Rocker won the qual with Scott Dewey handling. He told me the other placements, but sorry, too excited to remember. Now we wait for the big dog to do his thing.
GS


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

GS, congrats. Ed told me that Dewey won with one of his dogs, but couldn't remember the dog's name. He said your dog absolutely nailed everything!


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Hi GS Congrats on the win! When you come back down to earth can you try to find out the placements and post them? Thanks


----------



## wenglish (Mar 13, 2006)

Any news on the AM??


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Guthrie said there is a couple hotties at the trial. Thats the only update i've gotten.

SM


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*.*

OH THATS WHY GUTHRIE WAS WALKING AROUND WITH HIS CHEST OUT AND STOMACH TUCKED.LOL i SAW DOZER RUN LAND SERIES TRIPLE AND HE DID AWESOME.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*.*

first series of derby was a double.first thrown appr. 300 yard (give or take) go bird flyer was about 75 yards or so.Both were thrown right to left.Most dogs seemed to be doing it pretty good.


----------



## Russ Lain (Jun 16, 2004)

*
Other qual placement

2nd Aksarbens Black Skyy Lamoges/Gunzer
3rd High Tech CPU Olson/Gunzer
4th Waterdogs Wingman Lain/Gunzer


I'm really proud of my boys 4th, he gets so trial high he's nuts, so considering he had 2 no birds and a rougue gunner walking out to plant a blind on his retired bird. Great job Karl for keeping Ice together and the other placements.*


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*.*

Hey I tell you what,Gunzers dogs look great.He and his wife are very good at what they do and very nice people too boot.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratutulations to GS, Russ and Janet!!!


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Janet...Conrats on your boy, Chip!!!
Looking forward to seeing him run out here for you! You must miss him.
Lynn


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

*Re: .*



fowl hunter said:


> GUTHRIE WAS WALKING AROUND WITH HIS CHEST OUT AND STOMACH TUCKED.


you need to see an optometrist, that combination is impossible


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Amatuer is half way through land blind. Will be resumed tomorrow.

49 out of 59 dogs called back after first series. :shock: 

Needless to say it was a bit light for the field.

But they are catchin' up on the land blinds. 

I would say they are getting a less than 50% success rate on the double land blind excluding Dozer. :evil: 

Good luck to those still left. 

That's all I got.


----------



## Pete Marcellus (Oct 2, 2003)

> Guthrie said there is a couple hotties at the trial. Thats the only update i've gotten


Yup, the only 2 women from Arkansas with all their teeth were there.

Pete


----------



## rip (Sep 4, 2003)

*open*

any news from open?


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

The last that we heard was there were 16 dogs going into the 5th series.


----------



## rip (Sep 4, 2003)

*OPEN*



birdthrower51 said:


> The last that we heard was there were 16 dogs going into the 5th series.


 16 IN THE FIFTH? WOW


----------



## rip (Sep 4, 2003)

*open*

i think they have there places now. but what are they?


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

We are excited to report that our 3 year old, Thief got 2nd. Our boys did us proud this weekend. Thank you Scott!
Do not quote me, but I think Ryan took 1st and 4th and Gunzer 3rd, sorry that is all that I remember.
Dave & Glenda


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 10, 2005)

Look at those Northwest Iowa dogs strut their stuff in Texas.......way to go Scott Dewey.....Congratulations Dave and Glenda! You all are so deserving.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Congratulations, Dave!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Congratulations to the Open winner, Trumarc's Just Do It owned by Danny Martin and handled by Ryan Brasseaux 8) ....Chubby is smiling somewhere


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

Russ Lain said:


> *
> Other qual placement
> 
> 2nd Aksarbens Black Skyy Lamoges/Gunzer
> ...


*

Congrats Russ! is that his first qual? Tell Karl just to pick him up and carry him back to the truck... *


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Mr. Martin, Ryan, and Nike..............

WAY TO GO!!!!!!!!

Real excited for you Danny. You deserve it.

Congrats and enjoy this time.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Amatuer as Reported.......

1. Dude - Rick Wedell
2. Pal- Mark Rosenblum
3. Daisy- Pete Marcellus
4. Prime- Barb Howard


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Amatuer as Reported.......
> 
> 1. Dude - Rick Wedell
> 2. Pal- Mark Rosenblum
> ...


Good people one and all, congratulations to all


----------



## goosecaller (May 27, 2006)

*Danny Martn and Nike (Ryan Too!)*

Way to go team Vinwood!  
Nike and Danny Martin Congratulations!  2 more points and you will join the Elite! FC Baby c'mon and bring it on! "Just Do It" 8) 

Nice job Farmer Boyz!  

And of coure Congratulations to our Ams! Way to go guys! :wink: 
What a weekend!!!!!!!! :lol: 

Goose

Always Faithful


----------



## 2blackdogs (Apr 28, 2003)

Congrats to Rick Wedell and Dude. I guess that excuses you from missing Saturdays club training day.

2blackdogs


----------



## Pete Marcellus (Oct 2, 2003)

I think that gets Dude within a point of his AFC. Way to go Rick!

Pete


----------



## 2blackdogs (Apr 28, 2003)

I talked to Rick earlier today and he couldn't remember if Dude had a 3rd or 4th to go with his 2 wins. I think if it was a 3rd that would be his title.

Al


----------



## Pete Marcellus (Oct 2, 2003)

> I talked to Rick earlier today and he couldn't remember if Dude had a 3rd or 4th to go with his 2 wins. I think if it was a 3rd that would be his title


With 2 wins he would have 10 points. He would need 5 additional Amateur points to achieve AFC. 1st=5 pts, 2nd=3 pts, 3rd=1 pt, 4th=1/2 pt.

Pete


----------



## 2blackdogs (Apr 28, 2003)

Pete
One of Dudes wins is an open win. Aren't more points awarded toward an AFC title for an ametuer winning an open???????? I ask because of my ignorance. I guess I could look it up but I'm also lazy. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

AL


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*.*

no the points are not combined. they stay seperate.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

If an Amateur handled a dog to 10 Open points (Open, Limited, Special or Restricted) including a win, the Dog gets its FC and its AFC

If an Amateur handled a dog to less than 10 Open points, then the combined Open and Amateur points must be 15 or more and must include a win for the dog to get its AFC.


----------



## 2blackdogs (Apr 28, 2003)

Thanks Ted.

Al


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*.*

thanks I was wrong and didnt know that.Thanks again.That is good to know.


----------

